# 1946 Atlas/Craftsman 12X36 lathe



## EOD1959 (Nov 21, 2012)

Got this off a scrappers truck for $25 with three chucks amd a s--t load of tooling.
I lost 54 of the first photos due to the planets not being aligned, causing me to push the wrong button. Here are the pics in somewhat of the right order.
	

		
			
		

		
	

















	

		
			
		

		
	
First chips!!!
The only thing I found wrong with it is the miter gears for the power cross feed are broken. Anybody have a set they want to sell?
I had been thinking about painting it but I think it I would not want to use it if It looked too purty.
The lathe will be used for making pyrotechnic tools.
Dennis
Helena, Montana


----------



## Inflight (Nov 21, 2012)

I can't help you with the miter gears but I have to say that you got one heck of a deal on that lathe and you did a great job with the cleanup.  Nicely done!  

Matt


----------



## Metalmann (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice looking machine!



Check Ebay for gears, I see a lot of different parts for those machines from time to time.


----------



## Round in circles (Aug 30, 2014)

That's looking good and an absolute stead for $ 25 USD 

Curious nosey folk want to know  .....

How many teeth on the thread count gear please  & what is the diameter ?  
 Mine being a cheap UK war stock Sphere model is made of alloy held together with what looks like ancient araldite and has some teeth missing,  I'd like to see If I can get a brass or steel one from a German company who has a massive range of such things .

 I like the bed tray that the lathe sits on m did you make it or did it come with the heap of scrap?


Do you have a picture of just the tray ? Can you reference it to a workshop mug and or  a 1" AF nut etc. 


 I have a pal this side of the pond who may make one for me in bright steel sheet if I can send him a good picture and some basic dimensions .


When you took out the headstock indexing pin was it a ball bearing or a plunger that sat in the top of the spring ?

Can you post a picture of exactly how the tool post is mounted on the compound slide.... I have the feeling that there should be a 1/4 thick by 3 inches long plate that occupies the full width of the compound slide " T " grove and that the post screw fits through it to screw into the actual post upright . 
( There appears to be some damage on mine  to the to the underside shoulders of the slot  where someone has used a scrap bin bolt to make their own tool clamp plate  post  )

 I have hand cut & filed some 2 inch bright steel bar to get the segment that fits nicely into the cupped washer so I can use a 1/2 square tool ,  but because of the damage to the slot have had to abandon the use of the original post and resorted to an old Myford tool clamp plate and a length of threaded studding thread locked into a 1 & 1/4 long " T " nut. that fits in the slot like it was an original fitment .

 If there is an additional plate in the " T"  slot I can perhaps make one up out of bright steel plate and try using some of the many original cutting tools that came with my lathe once I sharpen,  harden and temper them . 

 Thanks
Dave


----------



## EOD1959 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Dave,
Sorry to be tardy on getting back to you, life keeps getting in the way.
I am trying to get the photos you asked for, no luck yet (camera and computer don't like each other.) I have taken photos of the tray (Blitz 24"X36' automotive drip pan) they also make a 25x47" pan, and the tool post components. Will do some photos of how it is mounted on the compound. The lock pin on my lathe has a detent ball.  Will get you the info and hopefully  photos of the thread count gear as soon as I can get the camera & computer to agree.

Dennis


----------

